# FR: de façon/manière + que / à ce que / à



## totallylost202

Quelle est la différence entre 'de façon que' et 'de façon à ce que'?

Par exemple, dirait-on: 'de façon qu'il soit impossible' ou 'de façon à ce qu'il soit impossible'?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## cropje_jnr

Je crois qu'il n'y a quasiment aucune différence entre ces deux expressions. La seconde me semble être une version plus élaborée de la première.

With the assent of any native French speakers, I'd say the two are quite interchangeable.


----------



## SwissPete

In concur […].


----------



## sensa

what does de façon à ce que mean?

in the fashion that? I am just learning subjonctif with conjunctions, so I don't have a sentence for you


----------



## edwingill

In such a way that?


----------



## SwissPete

Even shorter: _so that_.

I went to bed early _so that_ I could get a good night sleep.


----------



## Canard

The difference is register. You wouldn't tell your friends "Je me suis couché de bonne heure *de façon à ce que*..." You might as well say "Je pris congé" 

"de/en sorte que" is less formal, "pour que" more neutral... And in SwissPete's sentence, you wouldn't even need another clause since both halves of the sentence have the same subject.


----------



## francais_espanol

Bonjour

Voici une phrase tirée d'un texte en français:

J'ai des doutes sur le texte en italique:

"..nous nous attendons à ce que les utilisateurs ajoutent leurs connaissances à la base de données de _manière que les ressources_ aident de plus en plus à répondre aux besoins en information de l'organisation. "

Est-ce "de manière que" ou "de manière à ce que " ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

"de manière que" Cela me choque.
"de manière à ce que " Correct.


----------



## marget

J'ai trouvé les deux formes dans mon dictionnaire.


----------



## geostan

_De manière à ce que_ est critiqué par les grammairiens, mais il faut dire que les deux expressions s'emploient.


----------



## Maître Capello

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> "de manière que" Cela me choque.
> "de manière à ce que " Correct.


Moi c'est l'inverse : c'est _de manière/façon à ce que_ qui me choque et _de manière/façon que_ qui me semble naturel…


----------



## tilt

Pour ma part, je serais plutôt de l'avis de Juan Jacob Vilalta.
Je dirais soit _de telle manière que_, soit _de manière à ce que_.
_De manière que _ne me choque pas particulièrement, mais ne me vient pas spontanément.


----------



## betagamma

Bonjour!

Quelle est la différance selon vous entre

"de manière à ce que ses côtés se trouvent à plus de 70 cm des murs"

et

"de manière que ses côtés se trouvent à plus de 70 cm des murs"

et corrigez-moi s'il vous plaît s'il y a des autre fautes.


----------



## arundhati

Je pense que "à ce" est nécessaire ici, le seconde phrase sonne vraiment bizarrement à mon oreille.


----------



## minerv6

Selon le Grand Robert, les deux se disent.  "De manière à ce que" est jugée lourde et plusieurs lui préfèrent "de manière que".  Personnellement, j'utilise "de manière à + verbe à l'infinitif", ou bien "de manière que + subjonctif".

Autrement, je ne vois pas de fautes dans votre phrase.


----------



## sahelonline

De mon point de vue (de Française de France métropolitaine),

- "de manière que" + subjonctif est la tournure la plus littéraire ; c'est pourquoi vous ne la trouverez pas le plus fréquemment, mais elle est plus que correcte : élégante.

- "de manière à ce que" + subjonctif est plus courante, notamment à l'oral.
- "de manière à" + infinitif est aussi tout à fait courante, mais contrairement à la tournure précédente, celle-ci ne permet pas de renvoyer, dans la proposition qui commence par "de manière à...", à un sujet différent de celui de la proposition principale.

Par exemple, votre phrase semble sortir d'un manuel d'installation d'une machine. Si l'on rétablit la phrase complète, on aura donc j'imagine quelque chose comme : "Pour ne pas gêner l'accès aux différentes fonctions de la machine, veillez à placer votre trayeuse électrique de manière à ce que ses côtés se trouvent à plus de 70 cm des murs." ;-)

Dans ce cas, le sujet auquel s'adresse l'impératif "veillez" (= vous) n'est pas le même que celui du verbe pronominal réfléchi au présent du subjonctif "se trouvent" (= les côtés de la machine), et on ne pourrait pas rendre cette idée par "de manière à" + infinitif. => "Pour ne pas gêner l'accès aux différentes fonctions  de la machine, veillez à placer votre trayeuse électrique de manière à se trouver à plus de 70 cm des murs." ???

Voilà, j'espère vous avoir été utile.


----------



## PascalGuadeloupe

Ne dites pas : "de façon à ce que"
From: la Voie Du Nord.

In summary, this french professor explains why you should use it like that:
"Ce n'est pas que le tour, de plus en plus utilisé, soit franchement pendable [...] Il n'en est pas moins [...] d'une « affreuse lourdeur », _de façon que_ faisant tout aussi bien, sinon mieux, l'affaire. [...]


----------



## gsmlnc

totallylost202 said:


> Quelle est la différence entre 'de façon que' et 'de façon à ce que'?
> Par exemple, dirait-on: 'de façon qu'il soit impossible' ou 'de façon à ce qu'il soit impossible'?



'de façon à ce qu'il soit impossible' est tout simplement IMPOSSIBLE grammaticalement et donc n'a AUCUN sens français même cette tournure barbare se répand sur toutes les langues des Bleu!

'de façon à ce qu'il soit impossible' is not french, is none sens! You don't say in english 'you are to going to tell him the truth' you say 'you are going to tell him the truth'


----------



## Dubbs777

_de manière à ce que _et _de façon à ce que _sont grammaticalement incorrects, je suis d'accord avec gsmlnc
La raison est la suivante : dans ces deux expressions, on sous-entend "telle" : de *telle *manière que... de *telle *façon que 
Mais même Gide a utilisé _de manière à ce que_...

*on utilise* à ce que avec _s'appliquer, tenir, veiller _par exemple.

on n'utilise *PAS *à ce que avec _aimer, s'attendre, consentir et demander _(Larousse)


----------



## Anna-chonger

Euh... donc les seules constructions correctes sont :
de (telle) manière/façon que 
?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il n'est en aucun cas incorrect de dire _de façon/manière *à ce* que_, mais ce n'est pas toujours du meilleur style…

Les meilleurs auteurs ont d'ailleurs souvent eu recours à ce tour.


----------



## OLN

Grevisse qualifie la tournure  « de manière/de façon à ce que » de "critiquée mais courante dans la littérature, surtout au XIXe s." et l'Académie carrément de fautive.
De manière à ce que… | Académie française


----------



## Maître Capello

Selon l'article cité ci-dessus, l'Académie ne la considère pas comme fautive, mais elle la déconseille vivement :


> l’étrange monstre qui résulte de leur croisement, _de manière à ce que, _lourd et inutile, est à éviter


----------

